# Warning: Stay Away From Galloree



## AddictingIfno

Hello all,

I am not usually one to vent on the internet, and that is not my intention here, but I came here for advice when I first started out and figured others do as well. If I can help one person avoid the headaches that doesn't know any better, I will consider that a win.

A few months ago I was looking for a print on demand vendor. I typed a google search and galloree.com was actually the first result, so I clicked on it and I liked what I saw. Cautious though, I looked at other options and also came by here and made an account to get some feedback from helpful people. After seeing the owner of galloree post here, and a few positive reviews, I decided to contact them to see if they would be a good fit for my needs.

When I first contacted them via the email form they have on their site I heard no reply. After emailing another time and still not hearing back for awhile I started researching other vendors. I also noticed they had a number to call, and figuring maybe their email form was broken called it, and eventually got a hold of the guy running it. He answered my questions on the phone and then via email and I liked the site so I decided to go ahead and use it for my store.

As I got my designs made I started telling my customers something big was coming up, getting ready for launch. I decided to go with a Black Friday launch date and told my followers that. On Friday I was getting everything all set, all of the shirts were on there, and I was hours from launch when I noticed a glitch. One of my shirts wouldn't preview the right color and one was being offered for free. I tried to fix it myself but couldn't, so decided to push back my launch. 

I emailed them after the holiday weekend about the glitch and didn't hear back, a couple of days later I emailed again and this time I got a response. I told the owner about the glitch and he said he would work on it. After having a constructive conversation he said he would get to the bottom of the problem and email me back. After a few days I hadn't heard anything so I emailed and asked for an update. A few more days passed and I emailed him again reminding him that I was waiting for word, still nothing.

Now I have not heard from him in over a week, even after a 3rd and final reminder email that I was waiting for some word back, and the glitch has not been corrected. The number on the site now goes to a phone that no longer works and the owner doesn't seem interested in fixing the problem or at least responding to me letting me know the status.

I like the layout and customization options of the website, and that is why I went with galloree, even after the initial slow response to my initial questions. However, this website glitch and total lack of communication about the fix is unacceptable. How can you run a business and not even be the slightest bit interested in not helping your customers? Especially when shirts have a zero price tag? Who does that benefit? What if there is a fullfillment problem with my costumers and I can't get a hold of this guy? 

In short, if you value responsive help, especially from someone who is going to be filling orders that go out to YOUR customers, so will be representing you, do not work with this company. They don't care about your concerns, and they don't care to fix their website glitches or communicate with you about them. Just stay away and go with a more well known reputable company.


----------



## printaura

I can understand your frustration. Just to give feedback from someone who deals with the technology side of tshirt fulfillment..the tech side can be very complicated. In many cases certain users have very random or less common type of errors that definitely aren't global issues. Of course we all want to solve those issues right away but sometimes there are development schedules and release dates and unfortunately some of the bugs/fixes take longer than expected. And during this time of year when we are all slammed due to the holidays it becomes even harder to push out updates. Many companies also have code freezes near the holidays to avoid causing major issues to the overall platform.


I'm not trying to make excuses for their lack of communication on what was going and I have no idea what actually happened but just wanted to share my view.


----------



## marzatplay

There is no excuse for lack of communication, not picking up a phone and not answering emails. It shows lack of respect towards your business and is an indication it will always be like that. Stay away.


----------



## JackyBrown

Agree 110% I used to run a brick and mortar business that relied on daily leads from the internet. Timely response was KEY to keeping the pipeline full..

JB



marzatplay said:


> There is no excuse for lack of communication, not picking up a phone and not answering emails. It shows lack of respect towards your business and is an indication it will always be like that. Stay away.


----------



## ben9898

This is Steve from Galloree. I apologize for the poor communication. I did email you back a few days after we spoke on the phone. The issue with that item was resolved. I assume that email did not make it to you. I just assumed your received it and the issue was resolved. That is my fault I should have followed up better. We are slammed right now, but that is no excuse. Again I am sorry for the difficulty.


----------



## DigitalInkArts

How is it that when someone complains about a company on here, they always show up to respond? I am not being a smart ***. I really wonder. It happens a lot.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AddictingIfno

ben9898 said:


> This is Steve from Galloree. I apologize for the poor communication. I did email you back a few days after we spoke on the phone. The issue with that item was resolved. I assume that email did not make it to you. I just assumed your received it and the issue was resolved. That is my fault I should have followed up better. We are slammed right now, but that is no excuse. Again I am sorry for the difficulty.


Steve, with all due respect, I believe you are lying to me about this. I know you emailed me back a couple of days after calling you a few months ago, I mentioned that fact in my original post here, and pointed out that I was forgiving of the first communication mishap.

I received your email today stating that you were tending to family matters for the week and a half I didn't hear from you. While I can appreciate the importance of that if that is indeed the case, I would still need communication from someone on your end somewhere in a 10 day period. However, one cannot help but notice that you emailing me corresponds with the same day you noticed this public thread in an internet forum.

In any event, I did not receive the email you claim was sent to me, nor was the issue resolved like you say it was. I checked the website every single day to see if the glitch was fixed and even a few days after choosing a new vendor. I just pulled my shirts off your site TWO days ago. I have screenshots of my browser history that can confirm this.

I think, for whatever reason, your company lacks communication, especially considering that I have had the same issue twice with you. Now that you have seen a negative thread in a public forum about your company, 2 weeks later you are suddenly interested in responding. I assume this is a coincidence?


----------



## Stitches

Both may be at fault here. If I am looking for a service and I email for information and get nothing back I will move one. If I call and leave a message and nobody calls me back I move on. If I have a time sensitive issue that needs fixing I will not email, I will call. Emails can be lost, buried, or ignored.


----------



## AddictingIfno

Stitches said:


> Both may be at fault here. If I am looking for a service and I email for information and get nothing back I will move one. If I call and leave a message and nobody calls me back I move on. If I have a time sensitive issue that needs fixing I will not email, I will call. Emails can be lost, buried, or ignored.


His phone no longer works. That is how I got a hold of him the first time we had this issue. After the glitch happened hours before launch I did attempt to call but the phone I called a few months ago (the one listed on his site), is no longer in service. There is no other number to dial.

To his credit, he initially responded to me after I sent him a reminder, but we shortly lost contact after that and I moved on. If I can't call you anymore, and email is spotty, I have no reason to want to work with you.


----------



## lazysteve

Yes!

I had a similar nightmare! Luckily I was testing them out to see if I would set up a store there...
Ive got tons of great designs going and a good customer base... But wanted to ck fulfillment on their side.
HORRIBLE! I waited over a month for a pair of leggings... Then was dumb enough to order again... Here I am 3 weeks 
later still no product... I called and talked to Steve... Super laid back... TOO laid back to get anything done in
any kind of reasonable, professional time. The guy did not care that I waited a month and he further did nothing
to try and make sure my second order was fulfilled in time... His 2 week turn around promise... is ridiculously long enough... but as i said this makes 3 weeks and no product... Save yourself and your customers the frustration of dealing
with Galloree.com ... They have a great layout and I liked the store function... But man.. Prodcut fulfillment at Gallore.com is a Joke! FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO DO YOUR PRINTING!!!!!


----------



## lazysteve

Ii can verify that Steve is a liar!

He told me ...after calling several times.. to find out why my order was so late... He told me: "Your Order shipped Yesterday"
A Full Week later... I get an email from Galloree telling me my order just shipped.

Steve is great at BS... but when it comes to delivery he seems to be lost somewhere between his imagination and reality... Cause
the reality never matches what he says... then.. if you reach out as a concerned customer... he lies to you...

Some of the worst customer care / service I have ever seen. Id advise ANYONE.... and Everyone to stay far far far away from Galloree.com


----------



## BandPrints

Can those of you that are having issues with these services help clarify what you would like to actually see out of a pod dtg service? Further, what you would be willing to give up to gain more of? Such as more reliable order status updates in turn for slower more accurate turnaround? Or higher quality in turn for less blank style options?


----------



## TheTShirtNerd

honestly, I got into this because of the none to low start up cost because I love designing in photoshop as a hobby and thought it would be awesome to put my work on shirts but it's a hassle when your trying to do business with a company that doesn't respond to your questions or takes forever to update your order status whether it be a sample or if you put in a customers order. It's not a good feeling when you rely on a company to print and ship out your order and you put in the order, they take your money and then you get no response if you have any questions. 

It would be nice if there was a company that had their crap in gear and was professional enough to respond to their customers because their customers have customers, that's what the fulfillment business is, isn't it?

I'm still in search of a good POD fulfillment company! Someone recommended galloree to me but after reading the posts on here...I'll pass. I'm sorta kinda dealing with Teelaunch and their quality and prices are GREAT but again, the lack of communication is causing nothing but frustration and stress.


----------



## lazysteve

Yea...
Im with ya ... Good luck w Teelaunch... I don't get it... these guys set up their company.. brag about fulfillment... Orders come in and then..... No follow through... and Then they Act like you are lucky to know about them... Like its some kind of privilege to be ignored by them.... Found one company that was actually that bad... Gallorree could have been really cool... I was about to set up a BIG store there.. and then
promote a bunch of designs I have... I make money,... they make money.. Seems like they would "Show Up" for that... But if ya call you get sleepy voice steve on the phone that will promise you everything then alter Lie to you and tell you something shipped.. even though he knows its still a week away from being sent out... Took me 3 weeks to get my order... Im not about to set up a store w Galloree and have My customers all upset about why their order is taking so long.... Then the order final gets here and its ALL WRONG... the print is way off center.. and much lighter than the original image... Its a Mess!!


----------



## TheTShirtNerd

yeah...i don't get it either. Teelaunch's prices are honestly amazing and their quality is really good too but I put in an order 4 days ago and haven't heard anything yet...granted it takes time and I realize that but, If I don't hear anything by monday, I'm cancelling my order because that's ridiculous!


----------



## goodhairtees

LOL! At least I'm not the only one who had a negative experience with a DTG fulfillment printer. Well, there's nothing like testing the waters to discover what working with a printer is really like. And poor customer service is as bad as a poor print job. Teespring is probably a victim of its own success, and they may be having trouble keeping up with orders. Whatever the reason, their delay to respond in a timely fashion is a bad sign. Trust your business instincts. Cheers.


----------



## lazysteve

Yea.. I jet looked at their site... seems good right... promises instant shirts 2 days maybe 3 to get your shirts nearly coast to coast... THEN the reality ck... No response for 4 days... ?

Man.. let me know when you find a Real company out there....


----------



## keiira

My bf ordered a really cool designed shirt for me as a surprise. The delivery took quite long (5+ weeks). It had to go all the way to europe so we didn't really bother the long wait. The main reason why I will NOT advice you to order here as a European (or other region) is that HE PUTS VALUE ON PACKAGE. That means that your order will be picked out by customs! Especially because the order is over 22 Euro's/dollars. Thereafor we had to pay 20 Euro extra for taxes to get the package (this was the first time in my life this happened and I order over 20 things a year). So Eventually, the t-shirt costs: 35 euro + 17 euro Shipping costs (cheapest) + 20 euro taxes = 72 euros for ONE t-shirt. The t-shirt quality wasn't that great too. There were many white striped that weren't covered by the print and I am afraid to wash it. You probably need to use handwash for the shirt, because it might screw up your laundry. Yeah, we lost 70 euro's for a not so great t-shirt... There are way better custom-tshirt shops out there guys!


----------



## mic863

lazysteve said:


> Ii can verify that Steve is a liar!
> 
> He told me ...after calling several times.. to find out why my order was so late... He told me: "Your Order shipped Yesterday"
> A Full Week later... I get an email from Galloree telling me my order just shipped.
> 
> Steve is great at BS... but when it comes to delivery he seems to be lost somewhere between his imagination and reality... Cause
> the reality never matches what he says... then.. if you reach out as a concerned customer... he lies to you...
> 
> Some of the worst customer care / service I have ever seen. Id advise ANYONE.... and Everyone to stay far far far away from Galloree.com


Thanks for the info. I too like the layout and functionality of their app but I am suspicious of a company whose phone does not work and by reading some of these threads it seems that lack of response is a common occurrence. I like the Printaura app solution, is anyone working with them and have any feedback? Is there any other similar fulfillment app out there that is realiable that someone can recommend?


----------



## Electrk Bill

Not sure if anyone is still reading this thread, but I was considering going with Galloree for my initial launch into this business but based on what I've read here, Galloree may be a risky way to go. The thing I like about them is they have the online design tool as well as the ability to set up a store and provide fulfillment. I'm not a 'designer', I'm more of a 'word' guy so the images themselves are less important to me. I really didn't want to learn how to do designs on Photoshop or some other expensive app' and I like the online design tools from Uberprint and Galloree for their ease and speed in getting the designs done. Are there other options like Galloree that provide T-shirt design tools. a store and fulfillment services?


----------



## teesAreMyThang

I am reading this forum because I ordered a shirt from Galloree.com a week ago, and have still heard nothing from this company. Which is unfortunate, because I probably would've ordered several more shirts from them. I ordered a tshirt through the semicolon project, and their 'official store' just happened to be through galloree.com
well, if i don't hear something from them by today i will never be ordering through them again. there is just no excuse for that - when someone purchases something from you/your website they NEED and deserve to hear from you. there absolutely has to be communication. 

**** i actually have a shop through skreened.com and before i advertised my shop, i ordered something for myself to see how it turned out. i got a confirmation email immediately, a shipping notice pretty soon after & ended up receiving my shirts a day before my estimated delivery date. you may want to check them out ? seems to be far more reliable than galloree. ****


----------



## ben9898

KC 
I am sure you got an order confirmation immediately after ordering, as our system automatically sends that. perhaps it went to your spam folder. If you want to let me know your order number I can check on it for you.


----------



## ben9898

Kelsey

I believe I found your order you placed on the 17th at 9:36pm. It was shipped on the 23rd and the tracking info was emailed to you then as well. I went ahead and tracked it for you and it has already been delivered. Let me know if that is not accurate.


----------



## vantjohnsonjr

BandPrints said:


> Can those of you that are having issues with these services help clarify what you would like to actually see out of a pod dtg service? Further, what you would be willing to give up to gain more of? Such as more reliable order status updates in turn for slower more accurate turnaround? Or higher quality in turn for less blank style options?


What I would like to have is essentially everything I can get from spreadshirt and redbubble plus All Over Printing and Custom printed care labels (see attached). 

Was going to try out Galloree for the all over printing untill i saw this post


----------



## Thinker73

Hi all,
Thanks for reporting your experiences with Galloree, is helping me to decide on what service to choose for my business opening soon. I am an illustrator with no experience at all with POD and i've been browsing for weeks looking for infos and trying to find a solid Print on Demand with excellent customer service and quality print for shirt and accessories like mugs, phone and pillow cases.

Until now from my experience of searching i found enough infos to exclude Scalable Press, Galloree, Pressera, Kite (API).

I'll keep searching and eventually selecting 1 or 2 manufacturer for a test print, then i'll post it here my feedback.

If you have any suggestions about a good and reliable POD based on your experience i'd would be really grateful to hear from you. 

Thanks!
Ricky


----------



## JolieBonnetteArt

Thinker73 said:


> If you have any suggestions about a good and reliable POD based on your experience i'd would be really grateful to hear from you.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ricky


They only have shirts, hoodies, some baby/kid clothing items and poster prints at the moment, but I can verify that NeatoShop.com has great print quality. They have a proprietary DTG print method which outperforms any of the other DTG items I've purchased elsewhere. Colors are brighter and more true to the files I send them. They are WAY better than RedBubble and also surpass TeePublic by a good bit. They are on the spot with quality control and check things to ensure that no poorly printed product goes out to the customer. If a mishap does happen, they're quick to handle the issue and very nice people to work with. 

They also have an drop ship program which you can use to fulfil orders through Etsy, EBay and other sales platforms if you wish. Artists can also order wholesale if they are vending at conventions, street fairs and that sort of thing. Their shirts are also better quality than a lot of the other places use. Overall, I've not been unhappy with anything I've gotten from them and those who have bought via my drop ship on Etsy have also been pleased with the products.

I definitely recommend them if you want a small start up shop just to get your stuff available on some high quality merchandise.


----------



## livinghorses

Has anyone else had further success with Galloree?


----------



## livinghorses

do you mean my designs? in the shop?
I am just playing around a little. Only found galloree a day or 2 ago.
They just updated their store settings/layouts, literally as I was playing around with setting up a shop lol. offer iframe and html integration options 
I emailed them yesterday, got a reply today.
I am going to try s test order to see what the quality and timeframe is. (I'm in australia, so will be interesting to see that).


----------



## PDT

I just picked up my order from Galloree. 
I live down the block from them so its easier for me to pick up.

I placed the order for 6 leggings and 6 v-neck ladies top`s all with custom designs from my lightpainting photography collection.

I received an email confirmation of my order immediately.
I was already aware of the 2 week cut and sew time frame and this is reasonable to me for a custom made product.

I didn't receive any follow up communication during the 2 week production period but i didn't expect any either.

Because I live in the area I decided to drop by on a tuesday 2 days before my order was scheduled to be complete ( 2 weeks from order date ) just to see if we were on schedule.
I met with Steve and some of his staff ( everybody very friendly and busy ) and he informed me that my order would be ready for pick up on Thursday or Friday which was right on the due date.
I did not hear from there on Thursday or Friday but I did get an e-mail Monday morning saying my order was ready for pick up. This was very reasonable to me for such a busy outfit and I am just a small minnow in the pond.
The first thing I noticed when I got home with my order and opened it was how striking the colors came out, beautiful and rich.
The fabric was very nice for both leggings and The V-neck top and the seamstress did a great job on the sewing of the leggings.
i began to notice that the prints appeared different then the designs that I submitted to Galloree. As I looked closer I noticed that the print was in fact different than the design. 
In most cases this would not be a problem and the websites does warn that sublimation dye printing cannot guarantee exact placement.

I drove to Galloree yesterday to meet with Steve and ask what I had done wrong. Again even though he was very busy and on the phone when I arrived un-announced he took the time to talk with me professionally and explain what he thinks happened to cause the prints to be different than the designs.

Upon leaving I felt better educated to approach my next design with Galloree as I believe they are a well meaning legitimate business.

In conclusion: I can recommend Galloree as a T-shirt fulfillment business as they did exactly what they said they would do.

I also wish to issue a warning about their templates. ( I wish they would have stopped my production and given me the opportunity to correct my design image ). make sure that your design on sublimation dye print garments covers the template with plenty of bleed. I put mine to close to the edge I believe.
The legging template, I don`t understand. It shows a front and back view but is sewn together as 2 sides. Can anybody help with how to design leggings with this template so that they look reasonably close to the design?

I use another Dye sublimation company in Florida for a particular shirt I have made and they always call me with any problems with my image, or if the print is not going to match the design for some reason.
I wish that in the future galloree would adopt this same policy.


The only other comment I have is just my opinion.
I use other dye sublimation companies and I felt after reviewing my Galloree order that they didn't take enough time to press the shirt before printing which resulted in unnecessary void on the main body of the sleeves and seam areas.

I do have some images to share to validate my findings but I don`t have a Manage attachments button to add with.
I hope I have helped


----------



## PDT

A follow up to my initial order at Galloree.
As I stated previously, I purchased 6 sets , 12 items of clothing from Galloree personally and sold 2 orders of those sets of sublimation printed clothing from the on-line store.
after recieving my order for the 12 items, only 1 set was sellable.
the designs had been changed from what I designed on their site and the sizing was way off. I ordered all Xlrg but the clothing would only fit on a person who wore a small. Both of the on-line orders were returned to me. The first was returned because the design didnt match and the clothing didnt fit. The second on-line order was returned by the customer because the seam in the leggings wasnt completely sewn and the size was way off.
I included pictures of the seam on the leggings.

So in total between myself and customers we purchased 16 garment items of which 2 are usable.

I will not be using Galloree again and I reccomend that you do not either


----------



## goodhairtees

Thanks for the heads up, but I've done with DTG printers for the now. Yeah, there are a few good DTG printers. Still, I'll stick with screen printing for better quality and better wholesale prices for the foreseeable future. Cheers.


----------



## edrigor29

Hello everyone,

Can someone tell me how to download the plugin of galloree for integration of my woocommmerce site?

Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## jcorso9

Did you find a reputable company? Who do you recommend?

Thanks.
JoAnn




AddictingIfno said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am not usually one to vent on the internet, and that is not my intention here, but I came here for advice when I first started out and figured others do as well. If I can help one person avoid the headaches that doesn't know any better, I will consider that a win.
> 
> A few months ago I was looking for a print on demand vendor. I typed a google search and galloree.com was actually the first result, so I clicked on it and I liked what I saw. Cautious though, I looked at other options and also came by here and made an account to get some feedback from helpful people. After seeing the owner of galloree post here, and a few positive reviews, I decided to contact them to see if they would be a good fit for my needs.
> 
> When I first contacted them via the email form they have on their site I heard no reply. After emailing another time and still not hearing back for awhile I started researching other vendors. I also noticed they had a number to call, and figuring maybe their email form was broken called it, and eventually got a hold of the guy running it. He answered my questions on the phone and then via email and I liked the site so I decided to go ahead and use it for my store.
> 
> As I got my designs made I started telling my customers something big was coming up, getting ready for launch. I decided to go with a Black Friday launch date and told my followers that. On Friday I was getting everything all set, all of the shirts were on there, and I was hours from launch when I noticed a glitch. One of my shirts wouldn't preview the right color and one was being offered for free. I tried to fix it myself but couldn't, so decided to push back my launch.
> 
> I emailed them after the holiday weekend about the glitch and didn't hear back, a couple of days later I emailed again and this time I got a response. I told the owner about the glitch and he said he would work on it. After having a constructive conversation he said he would get to the bottom of the problem and email me back. After a few days I hadn't heard anything so I emailed and asked for an update. A few more days passed and I emailed him again reminding him that I was waiting for word, still nothing.
> 
> Now I have not heard from him in over a week, even after a 3rd and final reminder email that I was waiting for some word back, and the glitch has not been corrected. The number on the site now goes to a phone that no longer works and the owner doesn't seem interested in fixing the problem or at least responding to me letting me know the status.
> 
> I like the layout and customization options of the website, and that is why I went with galloree, even after the initial slow response to my initial questions. However, this website glitch and total lack of communication about the fix is unacceptable. How can you run a business and not even be the slightest bit interested in not helping your customers? Especially when shirts have a zero price tag? Who does that benefit? What if there is a fullfillment problem with my costumers and I can't get a hold of this guy?
> 
> In short, if you value responsive help, especially from someone who is going to be filling orders that go out to YOUR customers, so will be representing you, do not work with this company. They don't care about your concerns, and they don't care to fix their website glitches or communicate with you about them. Just stay away and go with a more well known reputable company.


----------



## womenatthewell

PDT said:


> A follow up to my initial order at Galloree.
> As I stated previously, I purchased 6 sets , 12 items of clothing from Galloree personally and sold 2 orders of those sets of sublimation printed clothing from the on-line store.
> after recieving my order for the 12 items, only 1 set was sellable.
> the designs had been changed from what I designed on their site and the sizing was way off. I ordered all Xlrg but the clothing would only fit on a person who wore a small. Both of the on-line orders were returned to me. The first was returned because the design didnt match and the clothing didnt fit. The second on-line order was returned by the customer because the seam in the leggings wasnt completely sewn and the size was way off.
> I included pictures of the seam on the leggings.
> 
> So in total between myself and customers we purchased 16 garment items of which 2 are usable.
> 
> I will not be using Galloree again and I reccomend that you do not either


I am working with an author to do some all over shirts in anticipation of a book launch. Would you be able to share the company out of Florida that you used?


----------

